# Bearing Maintenance



## bsanut (Jan 16, 2005)

I am planning to repack bearings on my 05 23RS.
I need to buy new seals.
My axles are AL-KO anyone know what size the hubs are on a 23rs?

Thanks


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Your best bet is take one apart and hand carry it to the local trailer shop and tell them you need 4. That way you know they are correct. Hopefully you have one close by.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Your best bet is take one apart and hand carry it to the local trailer shop and tell them you need 4. That way you know they are correct. Hopefully you have one close by.


Ahh! Good call !!


----------



## bsanut (Jan 16, 2005)

Whew!
I have finished my bearing repack.
This project took all day!
Part of the day was spent running around picking up parts, cleaners, grease, etc.
Really not a hard job just give yourself plenty of time. Get a bearing seal removal tool ($10) you will need it!
Thanks for all your input.
Next up de-winterizing and heading out April 5th.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bsanut said:


> Whew!
> I have finished my bearing repack.
> This project took all day!
> Part of the day was spent running around picking up parts, cleaners, grease, etc.
> ...


Want to do mine next? I used to do it for my pop up, but I'm considering wimping out on this one.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok Just to play Devils Advicate Why is the bearing repack done every couple years. I would understand if these bearings were submerged in water like boat trailers but there not. Are they not sismilar to car or truck bearings and we dont do them every couple years. Just asking not trying to start a war. i look at things simple


----------



## kbickers (Oct 8, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> Ok Just to play Devils Advicate Why is the bearing repack done every couple years. I would understand if these bearings were submerged in water like boat trailers but there not. Are they not sismilar to car or truck bearings and we dont do them every couple years. Just asking not trying to start a war. i look at things simple


First, most trailer bearings are not completely sealed like the automotive style bearings, so trailers axle/bearing assemblies need to be periodically re-greased.

My 07 25RSS has UltraLube Axles and removing the hub/drum to repack/re-grease is unnecessary. You can replace the old grease by simply pumping in new and the old will get pushed out of the front of the hub. It is a good idea to pull the drums on occasion to inspect the brakes and bearing/race condition.

I also have UltraLube style axles on my boat trailer and I only pull the drums to inspect. I pump in new grease every month or so with the boat and I've never had the old grease look any different than the new being pumped in. My boat trailer is going on 5 yrs old with at least 25k miles of towing and getting dumped in the water every weekend and I've never had water enter the bearings or have had any bearing trouble. I pulled every thing last season for the first time after 4 years of use. Brakes shoes had minor wear and the bearings and races still looked like new. I won't pull them again until next year, unless we get a new boat, which is the plan.

To not start an argument, I'll never tell anyone that pulling the hub/bearings every year to inspect/repack is a waste of time. Peace of mind is priceless.

BTW, if your trailer doesn't have a through lube stye axle, then you have to pull everything to "repack" the bearings with grease.


----------

